# Best Slim but Protective Elbow Pads?



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Just looking for the best suggestions on slimmer fitting elbow pads but also offer decent protection as well. And obviously stay on and fit well. I've seen some possible good choices from 7idp, TLD, Leatt, Ion, POC, and many others. But after reading reviews, I'm more confused then informed. 

The main thing I'm concerned about is just trying to find elbow pads that have a slimmer overall profile and don't stick out or cause problems when riding. They should basically feel and look like there is nothing there, but still offer decent protection. I feel like these arm sleeve types would be more what I'm looking for? But not sure as they are very long and probably really hot? And possibly constricting? I know finding the right size and fit is a huge part of this, and I'm obviously willing to try a few sizes to get the right fit. But really more concerned about them being really slim and "not there".

I'm not looking for top of the line protection, like a hockey elbow pad or something. Just something that will keep my elbow/forearm from getting completely wrecked and is slim under my jersey. Moves well, fits well, breathes well, etc.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Any D30 (or similar) sleeve-type pad will work, I have Fox Enduro D30 and G-Form Pro-Rugged. D30 and some others shouldn't be laundered so make sure to choose a pad where it's removeable, I got the G-Forms recently as the padding is intended to be laundered and removing and replacing the D30 in the Fox pads is a pita. Also the G-Form sleeve is really well made and comfortable, a little nicer than Fox Enduro. Hard to go wrong these days, but fit is really important so they stay in place.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I have the Fox enduro elbow sleeve and like them. pretty light overall, but good dense foam in the elbow.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a set of these and they're very slim. It's basically a flat sheet of D3O. FWIW, I haven't had much luck getting any elbow pad, including these, to stay in place unless it was incorporated into an armor shirt. 









Speed Elbow Sleeve Solid Black


The Troy Lee Designs Speed Elbow Sleeves use 4mm of D3O® to provide optimum protection during everyday trail riding. The breathable mesh material is comfortable enough for all-day rides. Pairs well with the Speed Knee Sleeve. Learn more about D3O.}




troyleedesigns.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I just ordered the POC elbow sleeves — they’re scheduled to arrive today.
I’ll try to remember to add comments to this thread once I’ve done a couple rides in them.
=sParty


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Nat said:


> FWIW, I haven't had much luck getting any elbow pad, including these, to stay in place unless it was incorporated into an armor shirt.


IMO, thatyou have had too large of elbow pads every time.

I was kind of between sizes for my Leatt airflex pads. But technically I was more in the XL range, so I bought those. The XL’s did slide/rattle and bump down my arms a bit when I shook my arms around.

I returned them for a size large. And I’ve worn them for literally every ride for three years, and never once had them fall down.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

ocnLogan said:


> IMO, thatyou have had too large of elbow pads every time.
> 
> I was kind of between sizes for my Leatt airflex pads. But technically I was more in the XL range, so I bought those. The XL’s did slide/rattle and bump down my arms a bit when I shook my arms around.
> 
> I returned them for a size large. And I’ve worn them for literally every ride for three years, and never once had them fall down.


Are those Leatt airflex thin and slim fitting? Flex when you move your elbow easily? Feel like they're barely on? And offer decent protection? I'd really like to get Leatt, I already have a full face DH helmet from them, goggles, protective under shorts, and they make quality products.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ocnLogan said:


> IMO, thatyou have had too large of elbow pads every time.
> 
> I was kind of between sizes for my Leatt airflex pads. But technically I was more in the XL range, so I bought those. The XL’s did slide/rattle and bump down my arms a bit when I shook my arms around.
> 
> I returned them for a size large. And I’ve worn them for literally every ride for three years, and never once had them fall down.


That's a fair guess but I don't think that was the issue. Some of them were uncomfortably tight. After several DH runs they all migrated towards the wrists. I use an armored shirt now and having the pads incorporated into the sleeves has been successful for me.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

TLD sleeves. I have been using them for the last month and most time forgot is there. They double as arm warmers now that weather is getting cooler.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

SuperWookie said:


> Are those Leatt airflex thin and slim fitting? Flex when you move your elbow easily? Feel like they're barely on? And offer decent protection? I'd really like to get Leatt, I already have a full face DH helmet from them, goggles, protective under shorts, and they make quality products.


The short answer to all of those questions, is effectively yes.

I bought them specifically because I wanted something non-intrusive and comfortable enough that I wouldn’t mind wearing them every day, on every ride (good protective armor that you don’t wear because it’s too hot, doesn’t help when you’re not wearing it).

And for that purpose, they’ve done great. Like I said, I wear them every single ride. I’ve worn them on the climbs up to about 103f, and didn’t feel the need to take them off, and regularly wear them in ~30-40f under a long sleeve shirt here in the PNW, and they never snag/etc.

I typically never think about them between the time I put them on, and the time I take them off at the end of a ride. which honestly is pretty high praise.

They are only CE level 1 protection. So they aren’t as protective as some options, but again, these have been comfortable enough that I no longer “decide” if I’m wearing pads or not. I just wear them.

A buddy has some 7idp elbow pads and they are much stiffer, with less airflow, and a more prominent “elbow bulge”. He’s looking to get airflexes when his wear out if that helps any.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

ocnLogan said:


> The short answer to all of those questions, is effectively yes.
> 
> I bought them specifically because I wanted something non-intrusive and comfortable enough that I wouldn’t mind wearing them every day, on every ride (good protective armor that you don’t wear because it’s too hot, doesn’t help when you’re not wearing it).
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I'm looking for! Just something to soften the blow of a crash. Not completely stop all the pain or impact. And I also just want them to feel like I can't even tell they're on. Sounds like the Leatt AirFlex will be perfect for what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

Can also highly recommend airflexes and end up using them every ride since they are so comfortable. I also have tld raids for something beefier, and while comfy they cause my pointy elbows to hurt after a while in rough terrain lol. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zlorfik (Oct 22, 2016)

Nat said:


> FWIW, I haven't had much luck getting any elbow pad, including these, to stay in place unless it was incorporated into an armor shirt.


Check out IXS Flow EVO+ elbow pads. They stay where they should all day long, and I don't remember they are there.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Zlorfik said:


> Check out IXS Flow EVO+ elbow pads. They stay where they should all day long, and I don't remember they are there.


I’m all set but thanks


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

I've had good luck with POC. Their D3O type pads, called VPD, can be hand washed and air dried (which I've done many times). I've never had anything else to compare them with, but I have the Air's for knee pads and the "System" for elbow pads. I honestly think the Airs are as good or better than the System pads, even though the Airs are significantly cheaper. My one complaint about POC is they don't do a good job describing what you're paying for with higher end stuff, and my experience makes me suspect there's some creative marketing at play.

Anyway, I can wear them both all day in hot weather and not notice them, and they don't slip (make sure you get the right size). I've done 30 mile rides in the summer in GA and not had any issues with them, and never have had any rashes or rubbing. I've had one crash where I know for sure they saved me. I got body slammed by a wet root going full speed downhill and walked away from it with no injuries. I realized two days later there was a sensitive spot on my knee where apparently it had slammed into the ground. The fact it took two days to notice (and then it didn't bother me again) tells me the pads saved my bacon.

I ride with both my elbow and knee pads on every ride now. I've seen and had lots of cases where just doing an easy ride on a green trail will be the one time you have a bad crash. It's not always when we know we're taking risks that the crashes happen. Whether you get POCs or something else, any padding you can tolerate on any ride and get in the habit of wearing is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Riled said:


> I've had good luck with POC. Their D3O type pads, called VPD, can be hand washed and air dried (which I've done many times). I've never had anything else to compare them with, but I have the Air's for knee pads and the "System" for elbow pads. I honestly think the Airs are as good or better than the System pads, even though the Airs are significantly cheaper. My one complaint about POC is they don't do a good job describing what you're paying for with higher end stuff, and my experience makes me suspect there's some creative marketing at play.
> 
> Anyway, I can wear them both all day in hot weather and not notice them, and they don't slip (make sure you get the right size). I've done 30 mile rides in the summer in GA and not had any issues with them, and never have had any rashes or rubbing. I've had one crash where I know for sure they saved me. I got body slammed by a wet root going full speed downhill and walked away from it with no injuries. I realized two days later there was a sensitive spot on my knee where apparently it had slammed into the ground. The fact it took two days to notice (and then it didn't bother me again) tells me the pads saved my bacon.
> 
> I ride with both my elbow and knee pads on every ride now. I've seen and had lots of cases where just doing an easy ride on a green trail will be the one time you have a bad crash. It's not always when we know we're taking risks that the crashes happen. Whether you get POCs or something else, any padding you can tolerate on any ride and get in the habit of wearing is worth it's weight in gold.


Thanks for the info. The POC pads were another one I was seriously considering and still haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. Actually going to wait till Friday to see if any of the places selling them have any of these on sale. They are SO expensive for how little a product you are getting. My super nice ION knee pads are cheaper than most of these elbow pads, and I thought those were a rip off price, haha! These elbow pads in the $60-80 range. That is an absolute JOKE! Everything costs SO much more than it should, I'm so sick of it. But... I don't want to have to buy another pair of elbow pads later on because I cheaped out. When it comes to safety, I get good to top of the line every time. 


So when you talk about the AIR elbow pads, 

Are you referencing these ones:








Joint VPD Air Elbow


Lightweight, low-profile, and offering excellent impact protection, POC Sports’ VPD elbow protectors feature neoprene fabric to prevent slipping and chaffing.




na.pocsports.com





Or these ones:








VPD Air Sleeves


The protective POC VPD Air sleeves can support your arms and elbows on every ride. These biking sleeves also allow for ventilation and comfort when adventuring.




na.pocsports.com






And when you talk about the System elbow pads,

Are you referencing these ones:








Joint VPD System Elbow


The Joint VPD System Elbow is a highly flexible 2ply elbow protector which conforms with international shock absorbtion standards. Product Highlights Extremely flexible and light VPD elbow pad EN 1621-1 certified shock absorption Ventilation system constructed within each layer to optimize...




na.pocsports.com





Or these ones:








VPD System Lite Elbow


VPD System Lite is our mostventilated protection yet. Product Highlights 3D molded VPD protection EN 1621-1 certified shock absorption Large ventilation channels which ensures extreme ventilation Mesh fabric on the interior optimizes moisture management Sleeve constructed with a reinforced...




na.pocsports.com





Thanks


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

SuperWookie said:


> Thanks for the info. The POC pads were another one I was seriously considering and still haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. Actually going to wait till Friday to see if any of the places selling them have any of these on sale. They are SO expensive for how little a product you are getting. My super nice ION knee pads are cheaper than most of these elbow pads, and I thought those were a rip off price, haha! These elbow pads in the $60-80 range. That is an absolute JOKE! Everything costs SO much more than it should, I'm so sick of it. But... I don't want to have to buy another pair of elbow pads later on because I cheaped out. When it comes to safety, I get good to top of the line every time.
> 
> 
> So when you talk about the AIR elbow pads,
> ...


i have the Air knee pads and the System (not system lite) elbow pads (not sleeves). Like I said though, I think the “Air” pads are as good or better than the “System” pads, even though they are cheaper.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

ocnLogan said:


> IMO, thatyou have had too large of elbow pads every time.
> 
> I was kind of between sizes for my Leatt airflex pads. But technically I was more in the XL range, so I bought those. The XL’s did slide/rattle and bump down my arms a bit when I shook my arms around.
> 
> I returned them for a size large. And I’ve worn them for literally every ride for three years, and never once had them fall down.





croakies said:


> Can also highly recommend airflexes and end up using them every ride since they are so comfortable. I also have tld raids for something beefier, and while comfy they cause my pointy elbows to hurt after a while in rough terrain lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


So I've already purchased three elbow pads and had to return three elbow pads, haha. This is going to take awhile I fear. 

The first ones were the Leatt 3DF 5.0. They had some good qualities, but overall were a no go. They were too big (I wear size L in almost everything, but lots of people said they run small, so size up). Should have ordered L. But wouldn't have mattered. The inside is just slightly curved shape of a D30 like memory foam/pad, that's much larger then the rest of the pad, that really doesn't hold the pad tightly in place at the elbow joint. So it was loose and lots of movement right at the elbow joint and right around it. But then the arm sleeve parts fit much tighter. And there's no donut or anatomical bone shape to hold the pad in place. So they rolled around, even though the sleeve was decent on my arm. Being tighter probably would have cut my blood flow off and still not kept the pad in place AT my elbow joint. 

Second ones were the 7iDP Transition pads. Highly rated by everyone and gave them a try. Went with size L and they were much too tight  Plus the sleeve is WAY too long above the elbow! I'm 6'8" with long arms obviously and it still went too far up!!! Makes me wonder if it goes to your armpit if you don't have super long arms!? Makes NO sense how far up the arm it goes (past your bicep). So it was VERY difficult to get them on. Then once on, they were choking out my forearm and had a pump on like I had just been rock climbing for 2hrs. So super tight on the forearm, tight but not too tight on the bicep area. Plus the pad in the elbow once again is just a large generic curved shape and does not sit on your elbow joint and stay still! It rolls around. NO IDEA why these elbow pad makers can't make pads like Hockey pads or skate pads? With donut shapes or cutouts on the inside of the padding, so it locks on and stays on your elbow bone?!

Then ordered the Leatt Air Flex "pads" and those fit well in size L, but had almost no padding what so ever. It's literally a 2mm thick piece of rubber, not padding. Plus the shape of the "pad" is just a large generic semi curved shape, so even though the sleeve fit well above and below my elbow, the "pad" part has all sorts of space for your elbow to roll around in. And it offers next to NO protection. The ONLY thing it would protect your elbow from is some skin rubbing off. They would hurt like hell if you crashed and landed on them.

So on to some others now. Looking at the IXS Carve Evo + now (those seem like heavy duty, form fitting pads WITH straps on top and bottom to hold them in place, but still form fitting and not too bulky with a EN or CE rating). Also might look at some POC options (the Joint VPD 2.0, Joint VPD Air, VPD Air Sleeves or VPD Systems). If anyone knows of these having a donut or anatomical shape in the elbow, please let me know. 

If anyone knows of any elbow pads that have a fitted donut shape or cutout that holds your actual elbow in place, plus offers medium to heavy duty protection, but isn't too thick or bulky, I'm all ears for more suggestions. This feels like it's going to be a journey for sure though, haha.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have gone through quite a number of these elbow pads over the years. The trick I've learned for them staying in place is they need to have some way of fixing the pad in place at the top and bottom of your arm (can be silicone grippers, straps, etc). If it's just one end (usually the top) they fall down once you start going down technical stuff. And definitely don't stay put in a crash! The TLD speed sleeves never stayed put for me, even trying different sizes. The most recent version of the normal (non rugged) G-forms (version 3 I think?) is my current favorite. Good silicone grippers at top and bottom, good enough protection. I have heavier duty ones for the bike park but the Gforms get used for everything else


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

I ended up ordering and keeping the POC VPD 2.0 pads. They're a little beefier than what I wanted, but will be perfect for days when I'm wearing short sleeves, or trying trails/jump lines above my level with bigger consequences (with a baggier jersey on). They fit incredible and have an amazing amount of VPD material. Like 1/2" or so of padding! They're way thicker than any other elbow or knee pad I've tried or own! Yet, it's not too thick. It's perfect. And It is VERY interesting stuff. When they are cool or cold, the VPD material is almost hard. But as soon as it's had time to warm up to your body, it becomes more like thick dough, and moves with you so well. Yet, the second it gets whacked or hits something, the material stiffens up. It's amazing stuff! 

Plus the whole elbow sleeve fits incredible! And it's the perfect amount/size for an elbow pad! All the other pads are SOOOO huge, with their insane amount of sleeve that goes above and below your actual elbow. It's really annoying. Whereas these are perfect. They protect your elbow joint (the most important part), and then come down your forearm a bit, and just above your elbow joint. So you don't have all this extra material or pad on your arm you don't need! 

The size L fits me like a glove. Not constricting, but firm. Plus it has these thick wetsuit like foam gripper pads at the top and bottom that really help lock the sleeve onto your arm. Pus they offer more padding protection. And it is very dense material. Not some cheap thin loose foam like most pads have. And the sleeve itself is a great stretchy thinish material that gives and moves, yet seems durable. Plus it has the two straps on the top and bottom you can tighten down, just to give it even more tightness if you want. But if you just size these right, you almost don't even need the straps. They fit and stay that well! But it's REALLY nice to have the straps. WAY too many elbow and knee pads are just sleeves and to me, those are an easy cheap stupid way for manufacturers to get out of designing a good pad that stays put! NO IDEA why these MTB companies don't just go buy a bunch of hockey pads and learn a thing or two about how to make super light, but super protective pads. It boggles my mind. Plus the prices the MTB companies charge for their cheap pads that don't work as well is insane! You can go buy an incredible set of elbow or shin/knee pads for hockey for way less than these MTB pads AND their way better! It's insane.

And then of course the outer part of the pad is made of a super durable nylon like material that seems like it will last forever. These are HEAVY DUTY extremely well made pads. Of all the other pads I've tried or own, these are at least 2-4 levels above the others in construction, function, durability and performance. A few of the pads I've bought and return claim to be CE lvl 1 or 2 and these are WAY heavier duty then any of those! These are for DH or people that want ultimate protection while riding hard and trying crazy stuff. Yet still light and move with your body. I'd say if you pedal more than you go down, these probably aren't for you. But if you go downhill, go fast, and don't pedal as much and are looking for the ultimate in elbow protection, I don't know if you can do any better, other than getting a hockey elbow pad! 

The only thing I'm not too excited about is how thick they are. I was hoping to get something exactly like this, but just a bit thinner and more close to my arm, so I can wear them under my jersey, but still have a donut shaped protective cushion on the inside at the elbow joint. These will probably be a little too thick to wear underneath my normal size jersey's. Maybe the POC VPD Air is what I need? But we'll see, maybe they'll fit and just stretch the jersey a little bit. Otherwise, I'll be wearing these all the time when it's warmer weather and I'm only wearing short sleeve shirts or jerseys. Or I can put on my slightly larger jersey and these and my chest/back protector when attempting crazy new trails or jump lines. 

Overall I'm very happy with these and can tell if I crashed hard, these would save my ass! Money well spent for sure. Can't believe how high quality and beefy these are compared to all the other pads I've tried (knee or elbow). It's NIGHT AND DAY different how much higher quality these are!


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazon.com: Knee Compression Sleeves: McDavid Hex Knee Pads Compression Leg Sleeve for Basketball, Volleyball, Weightlifting, and More - Pair of Sleeves, MGRID, Adult: SMALL


Amazon.com: Knee Compression Sleeves: McDavid Hex Knee Pads Compression Leg Sleeve for Basketball, Volleyball, Weightlifting, and More - Pair of Sleeves, MGRID, Adult: SMALL



www.amazon.com





I frequently look for pads that aren't bike specific. I like something that is not bulky, softens the blow as you say, breathe well and come in several different colors. I bought the knee version because the pad portion is larger than the elbow specific pad. Check em out!


----------

